# Coincidence??



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Listen to the passage:






starts at 00:05..

Then, composed 50 years earlier.. starts at 00:15






So, what other passages on classical music that reminds of something that it had been composed before? Maybe 50 years earlier..

I'm curious with your thoughts. :tiphat:


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

This always made me giggle. It doesn't seem possible to be a coincidence, does it?

Even when I was little, I preferred Schubert's work.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Novelette said:


> This always made me giggle. It doesn't seem possible to be a coincidence, does it?
> 
> Even when I was little, I preferred Schubert's work.


Actually, I admit I have never noticed this "coincidence" before !!  But I read an "Introduction to Schubert" that mentioned the supposed coincidence on both passages!!! It's true! :shocked: All these years.. hahaa


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Yesss, I always find myself humming Tchaikovsky's tune when I want to hum Schubert's one in fact! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think the two melodies are very similar.
However, there is a passage in Schubert's 9th, first movement which sounds a bit like the beginning of Beethoven's Waldstein sonata.
listen to 8:26





then listen to the first 15 seconds or so of this:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

These two composers were really great melodists..


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Another melody I caught myself confusing with Unfinished - Saint Saens' Organ Symphony! Go to 1:00 below...






Best regards, Dr

PS My association, at least.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's another coincidence:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

There are a lot of examples like this throughout classical music. Like, for example, in Pettersson's 7th towards the beginning there are some strenuous string passages that sound very much like it was lifted right out of Shostakovich's _Symphony No. 8_.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> Another melody I caught myself confusing with Unfinished - Saint Saens' Organ Symphony! Go to 1:00 below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just recently (like a few days ago) I had the Saint-Saens symphony playing, not paying too close attention, and thought I was hearing Schubert, until it became obvious it wasn't. It really does sound very similar.

Saint-Saens _must_ have been familiar with Schubert's unfinished symphony. I suppose the resemblance could still have been unintentional though.


----------

